# What a photogenic bike....my bid farewell to my Felt AR1



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Gonna be sad to see her go, so I thought I would take one last photo shoot for my memories........


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

one of my favorites...awesome.


where is it going though? and what is replacing it?!

Chad


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

i wasn't happy with the lighting conditions last night, so I went back this morning....much better I think......


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

What are you going to ride now?
It's not too late to renig. Go rob a pharmacy or something.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I saw it on Ebay a couple of weeks ago. That's one of the nicest bikes I've ever seen.


----------

